# Gravely upgrades and custom ideas



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone have a custom add-on or ideas for something to make a gravely 4 wheel tractor more useful or more convenient? Anything you wish it had???


----------



## jtigerone (Aug 8, 2015)

Replace an 8000 series front end with a G20 front end makes a world of difference in steering ease


----------

